# 10 Week Bulking Cycle



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Just wanted to preface this log by saying my last cycle you see below turned out to be a flop. The gear was fake, only real thing I was using was 1-test cypionate from designer supplements. Caused me to lose all libido and make only mild, lean gains throughout. I cut the cycle off 5 weeks in b/c I found out that the gear was fake. Now almost 2 months later, I'm starting a "real" cycle with legit gear from Hellfire Labs.

The Goods

1-10 Test Enan 500mg

1-10 1-Test Cyp 500mg

Days 1-30 50mg Anadrol ED

5-10 Tren Ace 100mg EOD

.5mg Letro EOD throughout if I feel the need

PCT

13-14 20mg Nolva, 50mg clomid

14-15 10mg Nolva, 50mg clomid

Supps

Fish & Flax Oil, Vitex, glucosamine, B-6, catapres for BP and GH, looking into getting some spiro, azealic, and minoxidil.

All products legit this time - cheers to the -H-

Let you know a start weight tonight after I get back from the gym... going to be pathetic though  . I've lost about 5lbs in the last couple weeks cuz I haven't been eating enough. That's going to change starting this morning.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Day 2:

Weight: 160

Chest:

Flat BB Press: 205x8, 215x6, 225x3

Flat DB Press: 90x10

Incline DB Press: 80x10, 80x10, 90x5

Incline BB Press: 165x10, 185x4

Superset 1: Incline Hammer Flies w/ 35's, Lower Chest Cables @ 65

Superset 2: Weighted Dips: Body + 35 20 reps, Seated Cable Flies 1 arm @ 100 for each arm 10 reps

Total Sets: 21

Good day today, never gotten the 90's for 10 on flat or never gotten them period on incline. Had a few ppl watching that one which helped the ego

Hopefully I'll get in the gym tomorrow, have alot of work to do. Doing back if I can get in there.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Day 3

Weight: 162

Back:

Warm Up: 20 pull ups

Front Lat Pulldowns: 175x10, 175x10, 190x6

Back Lat Pulldowns: 145x10, 145x10, 160x10

DB Cranks: 3 sets of 10 w/ 75s

Superset: 3 sets: Seated Upright Rows: 160x10 with Seated 1 Arm Rows: 130x10

Hyperextensions: 2 sets of 25 w/ a 5lb weight behind my head

Deads: 3 sets 225x10

Total Sets: 21 sets

Anadrol definitely kickin in. BP is up... I can tell it. Head hurts, tired & lethargic, six pack is diminishing (bloat)... lower back pumps are intense. Tempted to start some prop to fight this lethargy - WAIT - I have some 4derm left... might do a small dose of that for a week or two to fight the drol sides back.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Day 9

Weight: 163

Chest:

Warmup: 135x20

Flat BB Bench: 205x10, 225x6, 225x5

Flat DB Bench: 90x10

Incline DB Bench: 90x8, 90x8, 90x7

Incline BB Bench: 185x5, 185x4

Superset 1:

Lower Chest Flies: 35's x 10, 2 sets with

Incline Hammer flies 30's x 10, 2 sets

Superset 2:

Seated Mid Chest Flies 1 arm, 100x10, 2 sets

Dips: 25, 20

Total Sets: 21

Strength is up buddies, even after a sorry week for working out... had 3 tests last week, starting wednesday going through friday.... ruined me for working out. Back in the swing tomorrow, no tests til next tuesday. Injection tomorrow like usual


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

On a side note, the gym where I work out is having another bench competition but it's next Tuesday... if only they had put it off another week, I'd have been good and ready for it. Hopefully by next Tuesday, I'll have put some strength on again and be able to at least get 230 or 240 for 3 reps. Good news is I fit in the 170 and below weight class.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you still running this cycle? Looks like a good stack.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

love to know how you got on-anadrol scares the s**t out of me


----------

